# Invoices?



## justin_uberX_seattle (May 8, 2014)

I don't have anything listed on this page. I was under the impression that there would be an invoice listing my earnings and such. Anyone?


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

I still haven't seen mine yet either, got a text saying it should be available tonight


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle (May 8, 2014)

I hope so.


----------



## BroccoliBundini (May 11, 2014)

Mine arrive later and later each week.


----------



## musiclover408 (May 7, 2014)

I got mine (my first ever) and I have a question about this "ride fee" that came out of my total tare. It was $17 out of $226 so uber took another $17 plus their 20%fee. What is this about??


----------



## BroccoliBundini (May 11, 2014)

musiclover408 said:


> I got mine (my first ever) and I have a question about this "ride fee" that came out of my total tare. It was $17 out of $226 so uber took another $17 plus their 20%fee. What is this about??


They also take out $1 per trip for the "safe ride fee."


----------



## musiclover408 (May 7, 2014)

I noticed that is what it said but what the heck is that? If we give them a "safe ride" we get penalized? haha


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

In some markets that fee is added back in. I think that their pay statements are a work in progress, changing from week to week.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

In SF Bay are they are taking the $1 out and then putting it back in. 

I do like the new style of statements that came out today. For me, it s easier to understand. I am getting a guaranteed rate and it was never clear how many hours I was getting before. The new statements say how many hours I worked.


----------



## musiclover408 (May 7, 2014)

Joanne said:


> In SF Bay are they are taking the $1 out and then putting it back in.
> 
> Well my point of contention is that the fee is added to the original fare (and then taken out later when it comes to our pay). It's later added back because the passenger still pays it but that money goes straight to Uber not us. For example, when you end a fare and your drive app says the total is $18, at the end of the week, you will only get credited for $17 and then Uber will take 20% of the $17 and 100% of the $1 safe driver fee. Just another way Uber can snag another buck out of the customer while taking $1 out of their "safe drivers" pockets!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

On my invoice today the 20% is taken from the fare itself, not the fare+safe rider fee


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I got the same thing today. Was confusing cause on the dashboard the safe ride fee is inluded in the fare and on the invoice its not included/then included/then taken away. Had to look a few times for it to fully make sense. After two weekends net total of 539 I take home 186...yay for that damn iphone deposit I was never told about. Oh well, easy money is easy money.


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle (May 8, 2014)

Just added it all up and it's all making sense. Although they are throwing in a extra dollar per trip labeled. $1/trip incentive. Whats that?? Never was told I'd be getting that either


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I got an email shortly after the safe rider thing and 20% commish went into effect. It's their way of smoothing it out. $1/ride incentive


----------



## justin_uberX_seattle (May 8, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I got an email shortly after the safe rider thing and 20% commish went into effect. It's their way of smoothing it out. $1/ride incentive


It's always been 20% for me, i started 2 weekends ago


----------



## musiclover408 (May 7, 2014)

I read the extra $1 incentive thing (to make up for the $1 safe driver fee) is just until the end of August and only in specific cities. Unfortunately my city is not specific enough for them


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Please make me understand!!!......Here is a photocopy of my statement payment payout for ONE DAY.....The trip ID has been "blocked out".......notice they take out $1 on the fare FIRST and then take out the $1 rider fee and then give back the rider fee??????......My questions are,

1-"what the hell is a rider fee?....If a riders fee is accessed to the rider, what does it have to do with me and why is it even on MY statement??....Im a driver not a rider........"
2-On the header of the statement (not pictured here), it says we are getting paid a $1 incentive which will end on August 31 2014 ........when that day comes uBer will then be deducting $1 from the rider AND the driver?









Below I have included a copy of my ACTUAL fares for that day ....Look at the last ride for that day (the first entry)....As you can see, the actual fare I received for the ride was $25.76......now look at the pay statement above corresponding to the fare and you will notice a dollar is ALREADY missing from the fare (before uBer takes their 20%).....You can see that after uBer takes their 20% of $24.76 I'm left with $19.81
*There is no mistake that $19.81 is only 76.9 percent of the original fare ($25.76) NOT 80%*
If you apply this formula for each ride, you will notice that where the fare is of a lesser amount, uBers pecentage take is even more


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

The "Rider Fee" column on the invoice is the Safe Ride fee to cover background checks. It is included in the fare (added to the base + miles + time) on your dashboard, so the "fare" you see there is really the fare plus the fee. You aren't paying it; the rider is. On the invoice, it is broken out of the total fare instead of being included in a single sum like on the Dashboard. Note that there's another 50 cent fee if two riders decide to split a fare; the "Rider Fee" in that case would be $1.50, and the Dashboard "fare" would be $1.50 higher than the invoice "fare."

Unless the $1 incentive is added in elsewhere (under Miscellaneous Items, maybe?), it doesn't look like you're getting it.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

mp775 said:


> The "Rider Fee" column on the invoice is the Safe Ride fee to cover background checks. It is included in the fare (added to the base + miles + time) on your dashboard, so the "fare" you see there is really the fare plus the fee. You aren't paying it; the rider is.


 Then they should not show a total of 25.76 on my phone when the ride is completed....(base + miles + time)


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

its a waste of "ink" to deduct $1 and then add $1....dont you think?


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

mp775 said:


> You aren't paying it; the rider is..


Then if the rider is paying for it, why even put it on my invoice?


----------

